# León, Guanajuato - Mexico's Lion.



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

*León, Guanajuato*
source: http://es.5wk.com/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=87756


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

elbart, please... you promised me you would remember to credit your photos... please
edit and insert credits or let us know where you found the pictures.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

lol, I know! In my mind I was going to do it, but then somehow I always forget to do it at the last minute, I'll put the source right now.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

LOL! Thanks..


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Here are some pictures of Leon's balloon festival.*
(same link)


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Pleasant!!


----------



## PsychoBabble (Apr 4, 2008)

A prosperous Mexican City.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Here are more photos:*
source: http://www.skyscraperlife.com/ciudades-y-arquitectura/6475-leon-guanajuato.html








































































































*I'll post more later, I'll jst wait for some comments*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Balloons, balloons and...more...balloons...yawn...:sleepy: 

Luv that pic of the lion on top of that stone archway though! Very cool!


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

...the balloons, as you might've read, were about the International Balloon Festival.


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

:lol: we need more pics barto


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

More pics of balloons?? 

Really? U mean that's _thee_ IBF?? Well, there for a moment I thought the roof had come off the balloon factory!  :lol::lol: 

I'm just kidding with u, of course. I do like the pics...great panoramic views! :cheers:


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Here are some picture from the Centro Cultural Poliforum.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Here are more:








































I'll post more, but I need more comments. :cheers:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

nice city.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW! That last photo is just beautiful! :cheers:

More pics please!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos :cheers:


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Here is the colonial downtown.
(same link)
































The rest of the city.


----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)

nice city


----------



## themummy08 (Jun 14, 2008)

animech said:


> nice city


It is; but only for people to visit, I was born there but spent about 14 years living in the USA, went back for the first (and last) time on March 2009, and let me tell you, people do make miracles with the wages the get down there, everything's expensive (yes, in pesos) but of course if you go as a tourist your wallet won't feel it LOL 


Don't get me wrong, I'm proud of where I'm from, I was just a little dissapointed to see how the 5th largest city/economy in Mexico has so much poverty; these pictures only show you the pretty side of a harsh reality.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

Amazing pics


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

themummy08 said:


> It is; but only for people to visit, I was born there but spent about 14 years living in the USA, went back for the first (and last) time on March 2009, and let me tell you, people do make miracles with the wages the get down there, everything's expensive (yes, in pesos) but of course if you go as a tourist your wallet won't feel it LOL
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm proud of where I'm from, I was just a little dissapointed to see how the 5th largest city/economy in Mexico has so much poverty; these pictures only show you the pretty side of a harsh reality.


All the cities in the world have poverty areas even at Canada and the USA.

Nice pix :cheers:


----------



## Luis regio+tapatio (Oct 19, 2004)

themummy08 said:


> It is; but only for people to visit, I was born there but spent about 14 years living in the USA, went back for the first (and last) time on March 2009, and let me tell you, people do make miracles with the wages the get down there, everything's expensive (yes, in pesos) but of course if you go as a tourist your wallet won't feel it LOL
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm proud of where I'm from, I was just a little dissapointed to see how the 5th largest city/economy in Mexico has so much poverty; these pictures only show you the pretty side of a harsh reality.


So whats your point?? If you were smart enough you would have study and make some bussines here.


----------



## Sërxio (May 25, 2009)

This is a mini-documentary of León. It is not mine.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Not bad, actually a nice video...


----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)

more pics.


----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)

cristo del cerro del cubilete, se encuentra a las afueras de la ciudad.









centro de convenciones de la ciudad.









distribuidor vial









centro de espectaculos y un hotel en construcción.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Beautiful city. I hope the drug crime doesn't go to Juarez-levels there


----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)

doble post.


----------



## maxpower001 (Jan 11, 2008)

nice selection of pictures animech


----------



## E-C-M (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow Great pictures, very nice recopilation


----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)

el credito lo merece el forista marte, ya que el es quien postea esas fotos en el foro latino.

ya lo invite a parcipar en este hilo, pero debido a su ausencia yo soy el que postea las fotos que el publica.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Sërxio said:


> This is a mini-documentary of León. It is not mine.


Perfect inglish!


----------



## maxpower001 (Jan 11, 2008)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Beautiful city. I hope the drug crime doesn't go to Juarez-levels there


 León is a pretty safe place, we definitely don't have the crime levels that Juarez or other northern cities have.


----------



## maxpower001 (Jan 11, 2008)

More pictures

By Aneski 






























by José Pareja Gómez










By galloelprimo






by Doggo










by soulcarlosv


----------



## maxpower001 (Jan 11, 2008)

By citambul




[URL=http://img697.imageshack.us/my.php?image=le546em456e456e.jpg]

by marte


----------



## maxpower001 (Jan 11, 2008)

by marte


----------



## maxpower001 (Jan 11, 2008)

more pictures



marte said:


> me encanto este grupo de imagenes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, beautiful and very nice photos


----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)

more pics


marte said:


> continuamos nuestro recorrido por Léon


----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)

[/URL]


----------



## galloelprimo (Dec 29, 2010)

*BALLOONS, AND MORE BALLOONS:*

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44136791

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44136812

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44136864

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44137597

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44137674

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44137747

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44138574

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44138762

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43894694


click in label balloon for see more....





Parisian Girl said:


> Balloons, balloons and...more...balloons...yawn...:sleepy:
> 
> Luv that pic of the lion on top of that stone archway though! Very cool!


----------



## galloelprimo (Dec 29, 2010)

See my collection :

http://www.panoramio.com/user/4338670

all about of León City, you can look for labels.



christos-greece said:


> Once again, beautiful and very nice photos


----------



## galloelprimo (Dec 29, 2010)

See my collection :

http://www.panoramio.com/user/4338670


all about of León City, you can look for labels:




Manitopiaaa said:


> Beautiful city. I hope the drug crime doesn't go to Juarez-levels there


----------



## galloelprimo (Dec 29, 2010)

Creo que hay que corregir el crédito, a tu seguro servidor:

http://www.panoramio.com/user/4338670






animech said:


> el credito lo merece el forista marte, ya que el es quien postea esas fotos en el foro latino.
> 
> ya lo invite a parcipar en este hilo, pero debido a su ausencia yo soy el que postea las fotos que el publica.


----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)

:cheers:



>


----------



## DïegôLG (Jul 25, 2004)

What a nice photo compilation. :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great pics from Leon....kay:


----------



## animech (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web*



Natsudie said:


> Panoramio


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By animech*



animech said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From Panoramio*



Sërxio said:


> mansttein


----------

